
One man's email address is another man's Apple ID - daneah
https://medium.com/@danehillard/one-man-s-email-address-is-another-man-s-apple-id-61470c3a4a34#.irec5xnjj
======
dudul
"I remarked that I would theoretically be able to choose any email I come
across and create an Apple ID if one did not already exist for that address,
crippling the address’ owner in the same way I have been. The support employee
simply said, “Yep, that’s correct.”"

Is that true? Doesn't Apple send a confirmation email to the address to make
sure the user is in control of this address?

~~~
KiDD
While technically true, anyone creating an ID using someone else's email would
be unable to verify the account making it unusable. All someone would have to
do is go through [http://iforgot.apple.com](http://iforgot.apple.com) to reset
the password for the ID setup under their email. From there the account would
be under control of the email owner.

~~~
daneah
I did change the password, but it had reached the point where the impostor had
security questions in place so that I could not take certain actions against
the account without answering them. Namely, I wanted to delete the account or
change the email address so that I could change MY email address to the
desired one. There appears to have been a large delay in the system, as I was
finally able to change it just now. The support employee was less than helpful
in stating this as a possibility, however.

